# Express 35



## ajohns27 (Dec 20, 2004)

I am looking at getting an '85 express 35, I haven't been able to really find much information about this boat anywhere and was wondering if anyone had some observations or thoughts on them?
Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Express 35
> An impressive Blend of Sailing Performance and Elegant Cruising Comfort
> By Carol Nickle and Brian Gooderham
> 
> ...


From Canadian Yachting, April 1985.

_....The hull and deck are constructed of fiberglass with a full balsa core, reinforced in areas of high stress. Inside are longitudinal fiberglass stringers running unobtrusively down the length of the boat on each side to add to the hull rigidity...._ This core may be a source of problems if the boat has not been very well taken care of. You need to have it surveyed really well ... also check the stringers to make sure that they are not working loose. Sometimes happens if the boat has been raced hard...


----------



## alotero (Nov 22, 2020)

I bought the last one they built in 1994, and have lived on it since then. I have also raced it PHRF using white sails. I only have positive thoughts on the boat and on the designer.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A 14 year old thread rises from the ashes!


----------

